# Odd cursor?



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

An odd cursor just popped up for me on here, I don't think I did anything to get it.. Its only TGS here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ...how strange ....I don't have that problem... :shrug:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Oops. Obviously my computer lingo isn't too great, I meant arrow.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

able to do a "print" screen to let me see what it looks like?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry, went out to do chores, came back in two hours later and the internet wasn't working on either computer. When it finally did, the arrow was gone. It was gray and shaped like a large + sign.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

I had an uncle who was a bit of an odd cursor. 
Some of the words he came up with would make a goatsman blush  
_(please forgive . . . sometimes I am unable to stop myself
I am unable to walk away from a bad pun)_


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

They always seem to be funny one way or another.. is to be expected from you Bob!


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

You are too &*%#@&*%# kind, Amos.

*"The Odd Cursor"*
_(I may just change my username)_


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I had an uncle who was a bit of an odd cursor.
> Some of the words he came up with would make a goatsman blush


 :shocked: :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Creaturesall, I have to say I can always count on a good laugh from you. :slapfloor:


----------

